# Best alternative to discontinued shingle?



## ZachG (Apr 28, 2021)

I'm building a detached garage that I want to look like the house but the shingle color on my house has been discontinued. My house has GAF Camelot - Welch Gray, my roofer recommends the Timberline - Pewter Gray (different product line and shape), GAF customer service says Camelot II - Charcoal is the alternative, I think Camelot II - Antique Slate should be in the running.

Pros/Cons: according to my roofer pewter gray is closest color, but it's a different shape; charcoal is the same shape but different color...there's actually no color as it's gray and black but maybe it's good to be monochromatic rather than a different 'color'; Antique Slate is the same shape and the color appears as equally off as the pewter gray so my thinking is the color's going to be off anyway so I might as well match the shape.

My questions to you are (1) from looking at the pics is there an obvious choice (2) is there a design 'guideline' that I should adhere to (e.g. color is more important than shape or vice versa, typically go with the roofer's suggestion, etc.)


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Cases like this, I let the wife decide. I think the cam2 charcoal would look best though


----------



## Sazav (May 18, 2021)

I think The Camelot 2 antique would look more royal


----------

